# Favorite Blazer scrub?



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Inspired by the favorite Blazer PG thread I got to thinking about Blazer reserves (scrubs) and was remembering my favorites. 

Joe Wolf: Loved the PA announcer playing the wolf howl whenever he got in the game
Ala Abdelnaby: "Dunk like a Egyptian"
Vlad Stepania: Biggest stiff ever how can you not root for him?
Ha: need I say more?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Ala Abdelnaby
Drazen Petrovic (wasnt really a "scrub")
Ruben Boumtje Boumtje
Mark Bryant


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> Ala Abdelnaby
> Drazen Petrovic (wasnt really a "scrub")
> Ruben Boumtje Boumtje
> Mark Bryant


Exactly why I posted this! I had forgotten about Ruben "Boom Boom" One of the nicest players I ever met while working at the RG. He was sort of a running joke around the RG because he dated multiple interns. :biggrin:

LOVED Drazen as well...but as you noted I exlcuded him from the "scrub" category.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Ramon Ramos


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Audie Norris
Boom Boom 
Tom Schefler (SP?)
Maurice Lucas..(last year in Portland)


I will be editing this as the day goes, and I rememeber some of them. Great thread


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Audie Norris! good call!!
Chris Dudley - painful to watch him shoot FT's.
Caldwell Jones
Gary Trent
Dontonio Wingfield
TR Dunn
Richard Anderson


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Audie Norris?? Damn I don't remember him at all. 

Got to throw Mario Elie out there as well...although he is isn't really a scrub just like Drazen isn't.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Can Walt "The Wizard" Williams be considered a scrub? I liked him. Also, Steve Kerr was pretty clutch for the two seconds he played in each game.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

AUDDIE NORRIS.... Auddie Auddie...
The atomic dog


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Jermaine O'Neal - best 10th/11th man this franchise ever had.

May not have been a scrub, but was never higher than 10th in minutes played in his four years in Portland. I know he had Sheed, Brian Grant and Sabonis in front of him, but guys like Dontonio Wingfield, Kelvin Cato and Gary Trent all managed to get more PT than Jermaine.

BNM


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Matt "The White Flag" Carroll - Of course, he's not really the white flag anymore, we should have kept him.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Not sure Duds can really be called a scrub, he managed to translate very modest talent into a pretty decent NBA career.

Boom Boom definitely on the list.
Never liked Alaa that much. And Mark Bryant refused to sign a picture for me.

Chipmunk of course!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Steve Kerr is a funny guy who knew his place. I remember him waiving to the crowd as though he were president when inserted into the final 11 seconds of a blowout. Fans loved it. 

I always liked Chris Dudley. Gave me hope that a talentless big guy could make it in the NBA by being tall and trying hard. Alas, although I had his lack of talent I just wasn't nearly tall enough. 

I'm still partial to Travis Outlaw, strictly on an emotional level. Ever wish an NBA coach would look in the stands, see you sitting there, and say, "Hey, let's give that guy 12 minutes!" The expression on your face as you stood there on the court looking clueless is exactly how Travis looks in 75% of the games. 

I guess I've got a soft spot for scrubs who look like they have absolutely no business playing in a competitive game, and yet somehow manage to pull it off (to varying degrees).


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Luke Schensher
Mark Bryant
Alla Abdelnabby


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Mark Bryant
Rick Brunson
Jason Jennings!
Danny Ainge
Richie Frahm
Sebastian Telfair (burn!)


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Mark Bryant
> Rick Brunson
> Jason Jennings!
> Danny Ainge
> ...


Forgot about Richie...he was a cool guy, let me drive his new Ranger Rover one time. :biggrin:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> Can Walt "The Wizard" Williams be considered a scrub? I liked him. Also, Steve Kerr was pretty clutch for the two seconds he played in each game.


I loved Walt. I liked it when he would hold up 3 fingers after he hit a 3.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

During the great 1999-2000 season that unfortunately ended with a thud, Antonio Harvey was approaching cult status. No list is complete without him.

Abdelnaby is another must, just because his name was Alaa Abdelnaby. Speaking of that 1999-2000 roster, I was taking a look at it. Hard to argue this might have been one of the most talented first and second units the NBA has ever seen, given their talent at the time.

Starters
Arvydas Sabonis
Rasheed Wallace
Scottie Pippen
Steve Smith
Damon Stoudamire

Bench
Jermaine O'Neal
Brian Grant
Detlef Schrempf
Bonzi Wells
Greg Anthony

And, oh yeah by the way, Stacey Augmon was deep on the bench for that team. He was pretty decent for your 11th man.

-Pop


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I always like Adrian Branch...Also Robert Pack.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I also remember my Dad was always going on and on about how if they playerd Richard Anderson more they'd be a better team.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Bill Stricker is more of a scrub then any of these guys.

He's like, the best scrub ever. He averaged 96 points per 48 minutes!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

The Man, The Myth, The Legend, Bill Stricker!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Hold the presses :reporter:

I got you all beat


BILLY RAY BATES

:banana:

Instant offense for sure, and a highlight waiting to happen

man he could jump.. He and Clyde had some great contests in the summer


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I always liked Rick Brunson


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Trader Bob said:


> Hold the presses :reporter:
> 
> I got you all beat
> 
> ...


But Billy Ray wasnt a scrub.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

TR Dunn, Robert Pack, and Audie Norris are all good ones.

Looking back a bit, how about: 
Dale Schlueter, Shaler Halimon, Ed "Razor" Manning, and Jim Marsh?

My all time fav? Bill Smith. A 7' center drafted in the 3rd round. Only played 22 games before a devestating knee injury ended his career.

Why him? Because in about 22 MPG he put up comparable stats to former lotto pick Joel! (8-9 points and 6-7 rebounds) This from a late 3rd round pick who was making around the league minimum wage. How times, and standards, have changed! :sadbanana: :sadbanana: :sadbanana:


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

mook said:


> I'm still partial to Travis Outlaw, strictly on an emotional level. Ever wish an NBA coach would look in the stands, see you sitting there, and say, "Hey, let's give that guy 12 minutes!" The expression on your face as you stood there on the court looking clueless is exactly how Travis looks in 75% of the games.
> 
> I guess I've got a soft spot for scrubs who look like they have absolutely no business playing in a competitive game, and yet somehow manage to pull it off (to varying degrees).


Haha that's an interesting way to see it.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> Audie Norris! good call!!
> Chris Dudley - painful to watch him shoot FT's.
> Caldwell Jones
> Gary Trent
> ...


I can't believe someone besides me would list (or even remember) TR Dunn! He's one of my favs back in the day and gets bonus points because he was named after Theodore Roosevelt. Basketball player & history lesson, doesn't get much better than that.

I have a soft spot for Mark Bryant as well, that poor guy had so many obstacles to overcome in his personal life (close family member passed away, then his house burned down) I really admired how he kept perservering.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> I loved Walt. I liked it when he would hold up 3 fingers after he hit a 3.


Bonus points Walt's knee high socks, quite a bold fashion move back in the day.

Would Stacey Augmon be considered a scrub, loved his defense (and cool nickname).


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

B_&_B said:


> But Billy Ray wasnt a scrub.


Hmm what is the defination then?

I do not think he was a starter IIRC

and he came out of no where... overseas ball? (No NBDL league back then)

oh well...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Ennis Whatley - Nice guy; I think I remember he was pretty good for USA Basketball.
Joe Wolf - I mean come on, Joe Wolf.
Delaney Rudd (what a name!)
Steve Henson - He had the trivia element of being a high jumper.

What was the name of the guy who looked like a wet animal all the time? He was here from 00-03, and I think he might have been brought over by Sabonis. I don't think he ever got into a game (well, I think he did but it doesn't show up on the old boxes).


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I believe the above poster is talking about Nikita Morgunov (sp?)

Some of my personal favorite scrubs were;

Vincent Askew
Mitchell Butler
Elliott Perry
Petur Gudmundson
Tracey Murray (not sure if you can consider him a scrub)
Reggie Slater
Priest Lauderdale (believe he only played in the preseason)
Will Perdue
Joe Kleine (I think we were collecting all of the Bulls former junk Centers)
Lamont Strother
Dave Johnson
James Edwards (if I remember right he was like 40 something)
Carlos Rogers
Brian Shaw

I'll probably remember some more later, but those were some of my sentimental favorite scrubs.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Jason Jennings!


That's "Future All-Star Jason Jennings!"

barfo


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

B_&_B said:


> I loved Walt. I liked it when he would hold up 3 fingers after he hit a 3.


Similarly, Bonzi used to hold up one finger...

barfo


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

Eddie Gill
Robert Pack
Aleksandar Djordjevic
Omar Cook
Ruben Boumtje Boumtje 
Alaa Abdelnaby
James "Hollywood" Robinson
Carlos Rogers

and Harvey Grant, even though he wasn't THAT much of a scrub


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

step onya!


----------



## J_Bird (Mar 18, 2005)

My favorite by far was Robert Pack. It was great to see him make something of himself after he left Portland and got some playing time. Some other names that come to mind: John Crotty, Rumeal Robinson, and James Thomas.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I'll add pack-man too, I just didnt consider him much of a scrub.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Steve Colter


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

At the moment i`d say sergio rodriguez

only because he`s getting scrub minutes and treatment and is quite obviously a lot better

much as it kills me to say this,id sell all my wordly goods nd donate the money to charity if sergio could somehow swing a trade to the warriors,backing up baron for a couple years playing nellie`s ball would send him into superstardom no doubt


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Stacey Augmon was not a scrub. On the team that was one quarter away from the NBA Finals, he didn't play much, but he did log significant minutes in games where his defense was needed (and I remember one playoff game where Dunleavy went to Augmon repeatedly to - get this - score on Kobe in the post!). 

The top scrub in my book has got to be Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje, Joe Kleine is a close second, but only when he was wearing the plastic face plate.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

I always liked Augmon, not sure that he was a scrub. A guy that kind of cracked me up was Carlos Rogers. He was really into bowling or something like that. Walt Williams had some personality. Another player I would definitely throw in would be John Crotty. I was going to throw Steve Johnson in, one of my favorite players when I was a kid, but i looked at his stats and he was far from a scrub.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

I have to throw in Danny Young, he looked like an accountant playing ball.
Also Carlos Rogers have to be in there. The dude could bowl. I think he had a perfect game
(300)


----------



## threetomaketwo (Jan 30, 2006)

Bob Verga
Mark Sibley
Dan Anderson
Walt Gilmore
Art Wilmore
Wally Walker


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

Adrian Branch was my favorite former Blazers scrub.

Jerry Schisting was also a favorite.


----------



## audienorrisatomicdog (Feb 13, 2007)

Samuel said:


> What was the name of the guy who looked like a wet animal all the time? He was here from 00-03, and I think he might have been brought over by Sabonis. I don't think he ever got into a game (well, I think he did but it doesn't show up on the old boxes).


nakita "the wet animal" morganov my favorite blazer scrub of all time. oregonion interviewed him after the superbowl, it was the first time he had seen american football he said "its like wrestling, but not wrestling, they must make touchdown, not just wrestle. its good." dontonio wingfield, joe wolf who i think had his own dairy queen, viktor khryapa and ofcourse audie norris from the dire straights video walk of life


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

OMAR COOK, baby! Bound for GREATNESS!

j/k

PBF


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

How about;
Clinton Wheeler
Joe Binion
Don Buse (remember the Fro?)
Brooke Steppe
Ronny Murphy
Ken Johnson
and my all time favorite,
Mark Bryant. Remember the fan club he had on Sandy Blvd?


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Nakita Morganov
Antonio Harvey
Boom Boom


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll never forget that 3 by Hollywood Robinson to beat the Lakers at the buzzer.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Caldwell Jones


----------

